# Learning "NO!"



## deederville21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well it seems I'm getting nowhere with our bird. We have two cockatiels and the one just doesn't seem to understand when not to do something. We were told to yell, "no" as loud as we want just don't tap them or anything but it doesn't work. He stops for a second, looks at you and continues on with the bad behavior. I'm at a loss. How can I get him to understand what is bad without yelling so much.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always say ah ah no *their name* they will look at me then carry on what ever they are doing so i go to them and they will stop what they doing and wait for me to pick them up and say how naughty they have been. I have learned lucky and cookie to say sorry by giving me a kiss


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds don't understand the concept of rules very well. If there's something you don't want him to do, your best bet is to make it physically impossible for him to do it. I have an article on bird psychology on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/gen-psychology.html


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think Sunny understands no. I usually do what lperry does and say "no" and remove him from what he's doing. Because he's stubborn and doesn't like me removing him, now he'll often stop because he'd rather walk away than have me get him. But if it's something that he REALLY wants, I have to remove it rather than him.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish it were as simple as saying No!  I have had to make sure and do as Tielfan suggested.. and make sure whatever you don't want them in to is not accessible to them. Diversion techniques help somewhat but not always. You can try and distract them by diverting their attention or moving them somewhere else all together.. but this will only work temporarily until they find it again.


----------



## deederville21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much for such helpfull information! I have also taken some of the other approaches mentioned. Such as saying no in a firm voice while removing them from what they were doing and than paying attention to them. I also try to remove things that they chew so they actually can't even chew it such as our blinds...I roll them up so they can't bite them and ruin them anymore.
Tielfan: I will def take a look at that website...it seems I need a little more information on how these little boogers think


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

deederville21 said:


> Thank you all so much for such helpfull information! I have also taken some of the other approaches mentioned. Such as saying no in a firm voice while removing them from what they were doing and than paying attention to them. I also try to remove things that they chew so they actually can't even chew it such as our blinds...I roll them up so they can't bite them and ruin them anymore.
> Tielfan: I will def take a look at that website...it seems I need a little more information on how these little boogers think


lol. think of them like forever toddlers. lol. suddenly all their behaviors will make sense.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine know when we're upset, and they understand we're upset when we say "no", but they seem to think that we're just being greedy, or mean and will continue to keep doing whatever or they will try to run away from us because they know if they continue this means time out. Sometimes I think they think it's a funny game making us say no and then running away. 

Arnie understands certain things are "ours" and she's not allowed to touch them, but of course if she has the chance (we're not looking or she can't help herself) then she will give a go,she'll push us as far as she can.


----------



## deederville21 (Jan 20, 2012)

meaggiedear: I like how you think, that's a great way to help me understand better 

Belinda: I see exactly what you're saying. My bird is much different than the one I posted this thread about (my fiance's bird). My bird doesn't do certain things anymore that he used to do because he remembers getting a negative affect afterwards. But my fiance's bird on the other hand seems to have more of an "i don't care" attidude. At first I thought he had mental disability because he's so different than my bird and he seems to like to do things that he gets yelled at for.  I just hate yelling at anything, let alone our cute little birds.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Please make sure that if you raise the blinds so that they can't chew on them.. that you have some other way of stopping them from flying into the window.. maybe a half curtain.. or what have you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

deederville21 said:


> meaggiedear: I like how you think, that's a great way to help me understand better
> 
> Belinda: I see exactly what you're saying. My bird is much different than the one I posted this thread about (my fiance's bird). My bird doesn't do certain things anymore that he used to do because he remembers getting a negative affect afterwards. But my fiance's bird on the other hand seems to have more of an "i don't care" attidude. At first I thought he had mental disability because he's so different than my bird and he seems to like to do things that he gets yelled at for.  I just hate yelling at anything, let alone our cute little birds.


lol. i noticed a lot of similiarities in my friend's 3 year old and my tiel. he just wants to see how much he can get away with because he thinks it's fun. (he literally laughs about it while he is doing it. not the best behaved kid in the world.) and if he wants to do something, he will until his mom takes away whatever he is determined to play with. the nice difference is that grey doesn't throw a fit like the 3 year old when I take something away, he just finds something else to do. lol.


----------

